# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Изучать французский язык (тексты + звуки)

## laurentboss

привет 
Я француз
на моём сайте вы можете изучать французский (тексты и звуки) http://laurentboss74.free.fr
До скорого
пока
Лоран

----------


## Оля

Привет, Лоран!
А у тебя отличный сайт! 
Спасибо! Особенно за аудио  ::

----------


## kt_81

Салю Лоран! 
Материалы с твоего сайта ОЧЕНЬ помогли мне подготовиться к экзамену, который я благополучно сдал в субботу. Спасибо! 
Malheuresement, je ne sais toujours pas parler bien le fran

----------

